

Soaking Up the Sun to Squeeze Bills to Zero - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/15/science/15building.html

======
allwein
Really amazing that they were able to do this without using tons of fancy new
technology.

Several great ideas for me to try at home to hack my energy use.

------
geoffw8
A sign-in wall. Mega fail.

~~~
hpeikemo
One up for the post id! 2222222

